# SMG Failure



## SupraRZ (Apr 16, 2003)

So I get a call from my gf today saying her SMG service light is on and her car will not start.... It just made funny clicking noises when the key is turned... The car has 2500 miles on it and female driven. No recent dealer visits except at 1250 miles. I'm not sure if the events are linked, but 3 days prior I did teach my gf how to do launch control in an empty parking lot during pouring rain... The strange part is she also drove 50 miles to get home that night and hasn't driven the car ever since then. Any ideas?


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

:dunno: 
If it's making clicking noises but the car isn't starting, it's not an SMG-II problem...It sounds like something drained the battery. And since the SMG-II is partially driven by an electric device, when it doesn't get enough juice it registers a fault.

Perhaps she left her headlight on after she got home, and killed the battery.


----------



## Irrenarzt (May 22, 2003)

Battery has drained as she likely has not had the latest software update which is intended to stop power drain when the climate control is left on and car is turned off. Give her a jump and get the software update...


----------



## SupraRZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Irrenarzt said:


> Battery has drained as she likely has not had the latest software update which is intended to stop power drain when the climate control is left on and car is turned off. Give her a jump and get the software update...


That's strange how you can leave a climate control on when the car is off. Doesn't happen much on my X5. I'll let her know and see if the car starts. Thanks!!!


----------



## ! Blue Fest ! (Sep 27, 2003)

1 of my friends had the same problem couple of months ago, but I dont know wat they did with the car, now its running perfectly fine, and plus dont u have the warranty on the car in the states? if yes Y worry. ur not gonna pay a cent... uh I mean her... hehee


----------



## SupraRZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Finally fixed... a tow truck came to jump the car but the car wouldn't start... after a tow to the dealership it turns out that the low voltage triggered a SMG ecu fault that disabled the entire system until it was reset.

Kind of retarded eh? Hopefully this kind of stuff won't cause annoying headaches in the future although I suspect it would...


----------

